# Freeing those captured lumens



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

just an idea to use those lumens that stay captured in the housing 
and get some ideas for a 4000lumen monster :devil:


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

Tasty. Can't wait for the XP-Gs!


----------



## shinbi (Jun 26, 2008)

that looks great!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Smart design there on the polycarb............








Is that one piece with a 90 degree bend in it, or it is two flat sections butted together??


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Dude, you are crazy.

But cool.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Dude, you are crazy.
> 
> But cool.


Cheers Lidarman 
I have been feeling a bit :sad:normal for a few months and had in mind doing a few cheapo lights using a single triple board , Then I realised I had fallen into a rut and the only way out was to do another :crazy:crazy light .,

I have had this idea floating around for ages as there is loads of light spilling around in side a housing and if it could get out around the front wheel would be a good usefull place for it.

Odtexas it is a one piece lexan cover with a bend , I have slightly bubbled the plastic on the bend heating it too fast so might need to do another one but will use this one for now.

Should look pretty good with some glow in the dark paint inside or might just polish the inside to reflect more lumens out

I dont think the case will be able to handle 4 Triple XPG s @ 1000ma unless traveling fast


----------



## cdcdcd (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice design! For those of us fortunate to own a milling machine, this constructional method of machining the housing from a single block of aluminium, in a rectangularish sort of shape, seems to be a rather nice approach. Where does the controller reside? Also, what optics have you used. Presumably the optics are supported entirely from the back, whereas most round optics are intended to fit into a circular housing, and thus also receive mechanical support from the front. Are these optics designed to be supported only from the back? And my standard question, what does it weigh?

Have you switched this thing on, and did you in fact get a useful number of "captured" lumens squirting out downwards? If the optics were any good, I would have thought there was little such light to capture, but then I guess the front wheel is so close you don't need much light there to be useful.

To improve cooling, you could machine fins on every face as per my dual MCE "flatpack", though I realize that is a lot of work. 

My own interest is in compact, lightweight lights with a maximum output up to 1600 Lumens or so, and now you have me thinking that my "flatpack" could also be implemented with two triple or quad XREs, which tend to have better optics than are available for the MCE. Damn, I hope this building of lights is not going to become addictive ...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

troutie which LEDs are you using in this build?
That bottom opening should give a great illumination to the front wheel so we see where are we stepping, thats nice.
Light it up! we want to see some fireworks!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

The controller live in it little house at the back it is a maxflex.
with the leds wired as 2 strings of 6 leds and each led getting 600 ma










The optics are the Carclo 20 mm triples for the XPE and can be glued to the holes on the led boards which in turn will be glued to the housing










weight will be around 200 gms when finished maybe a tad more with the mounts

Have not got to the powering up stage yet optics are good but in my search for the best optics I have some various leds glued to a block of aluminium and there is quite a lot of lumens spilling out of the sides which got me thinking about letting them loose


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Troutie - great work!

Why not take the 4 tripple boards into your other housing which can cover the hipflex (which was intended for the 4 MC-E's)??


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> The optics are the Carclo 20 mm triples for the XPE and can be glued to the holes on the led boards which in turn will be glued to the housing


What glue do you use for this? I suppose it's not superglue, as it can damage the optics. Is it kind of epoxy?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Itess said:


> What glue do you use for this? I suppose it's not superglue, as it can damage the optics. Is it kind of epoxy?


I've used silicone and epoxy in the past. A small dab of silicone means you can probably pull it out and swap optics down the track if you feel the need.

Troutie why the four 2cm triples? Simplicity? Cheaper? You could put 16 singles in their place, or make it shorter.

Be interested to see the beamshots.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 14, 2006)

Troutie,

For those that can't wait ( :yesnod: me  ), is it possible just to see a ceiling light up shot of the 4000setup just for one photo before the rest of the housing is built or put on? I am so drooling here for a light up the floors wet. :eekster: :yikes:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> Troutie - great work!
> 
> Why not take the 4 tripple boards into your other housing which can cover the hipflex (which was intended for the 4 MC-E's)??


Simply because the MCE housing is set up for bare MCEs and too deep for the XPE board and optic ..I am just using up my last 4 mces and it will be up for sale when finished as still have my first quad and like it very much .

Itess .
just normal silicon as Znomit says easy to pull out if needed but holds optics well enough.
and we both have had baaaaaaaaad experiences with solvents / optics so those types of adhesives are banned.

Znomit 
only reason for the 2cm triples and optics is the fact I have them and need to use them up I did consider 5 triples but only had 90 mm wide aluminium.
I cant wait also for the beam shots I have long been wanting to put a triple MCE head to head with a quad triple XPE .
and am also in the process of building one of Deestas triple MCE lights for one of his customers so should be in a position to beam shot both very soon.

Zero Enigma

Sorry it will only be 4000 lumens when the XPGs come out soon I hope.
in its current incarnation it will only be a piffling weedy 2000 ish lumens so you can stop







for a while


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I could not resist cobbling it up to the Makita drill battery with Nflex driver just to see a beam shot and also how many lumens were being kept prisoner in a normal housing .

so I cut up a beer can after sampling the contents and taped a bit over the front so the spill could be photoed using the normal settings . you could ride by the light that came out of the bottom










I will let the pics do the talking


















This picture was with the bottom pointing forward as if it was the actual light and the main beam would be going straight up .










I think there is enough light coming out of the bottom to make it worth the effort 
Be real interesting with larger optics as the window in the bottom is only 10 mm deep .

Now the shot in the woods which is the one I really wanted to do










I like it

.


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks good troutie. you are onto a winner there


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Troutie, you have mentioned the leaving the bottom of the housing clear many times in the past. Good that you have done it at last, just goes to show how much light the optics don't project.

Maybe that's why refectors are said to produce more light out of the front.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Troutie: Out of curiosity, do you think that the aluminum of the beer can skin would be reflecting some of the light down??? When you put it all together, could you take a photo of the light as designed and one with the bottom covered up? Just some thoughts...back to my Scotch.


----------



## cdcdcd (Jun 30, 2009)

.40AET said:


> Troutie: Out of curiosity, do you think that the aluminum of the beer can skin would be reflecting some of the light down??? When you put it all together, could you take a photo of the light as designed and one with the bottom covered up? Just some thoughts...back to my Scotch.


I wondered about that too.


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks good! Will give some nice illumination in the area of the front wheel!! :thumbsup: 

Driving the XP-E'S with a maxflex is good for now, but which driver you will take to drive the XP-G's??

Because they need 1000mA - otherwise we won't get the "needed" 4000Lumens out of this baby!! :eekster:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

yetibetty said:


> Troutie, you have mentioned the leaving the bottom of the housing clear many times in the past. Good that you have done it at last, just goes to show how much light the optics don't project.
> 
> Maybe that's why refectors are said to produce more light out of the front.


I was pretty surprised at just how much came spilling out . 
You may be right about the reflectors too

.40AET

Ha I preempted this question and found a bit of the can that was black










When I get some mounts on it I will do some pics from above with the bottom covered and not with it on the bike .

Whitedog

 good question might have to be a hipflex 
but then again who would want a 4000 lumen bike light


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

This black lacquer is actually reflective. Better leave the beercans alone and use black velvet to absorb light.


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Whitedog
> 
> good question might have to be a hipflex
> but then again who would want a 4000 lumen bike light


I want one!!! :band: 
Would be nice on my road bike with the narrow lens!!:crazy:

and the quad mc-e for my mtb!! :yikes:


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Troutie- You're too funny! Love the new light!


----------



## cdcdcd (Jun 30, 2009)

Troutie, you are a genius!

I removed the black outer holder from one of my Ledil square CMC optics, and your'e damn right, a significant amount of "escapes" at an angle predominantly at right angles to the the beam. 

I can't help myself from doing some back-of-envelope calculations. The best of the lens style optics claim around 90% efficiency. If we assume that half of that is transmission loss in the material, then that leaves about 5% of the lumens "escaping". However, your exit slot is only at the bottom, so only half of that (at most) will reach the ground and be usefully employed. Even so, that is 2.5% of 3000 Lumens, which is 75 Lumens.

Now 75 Lumens is actually a lot of light when shone on the ground only about 1m away, so I can well believe that your ingenious scheme will indeed provide useful illumination on the ground near the front wheel. It may even be too bright!!

What more can I say - your idea is a brilliant example of sideways thinking.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*6 XPE Troutlight gets the lumen breakout*

Pretty conclusive pics of a newer design on the troutlight that there are a load of lumens bouncing around inside a light trying to get out .

I ran out of housings and Steve has not had time to do me some more which may be a good thing as I have made an upgrade and may want it adding to the light . 
done the clear bottom in it and pretty impressed I am at the results










this is with the front blanked off with a bit of matt black metal so the only light is from the bottom of the led compartment 
I had to go down to 4 second @ f4 as it was too bright at the 6 secs setting










and this is with the bottom covered over so as a standard light 
and the bottom is with it all opened up


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Troutie, that is freakin' brilliant (in many ways 

Do you know if a south african knock-off might be available soon?  

JZ


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

very naiçe! 

what about applying the same principle for the sides? and give more side ilumination?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> very naiçe!
> 
> what about applying the same principle for the sides? and give more side ilumination?


Could do and Znomit has done That on some lights for the road.
I thought it might be a distraction when off road as the bars are always moving


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Could do and Znomit has done That on some lights for the road.
> I thought it might be a distraction when off road as the bars are always moving


Yeah you need to be careful. Over the bars and you'll be putting a lot of light onto your arms and may ruin your night vision.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

znomit said:


> Yeah you need to be careful. Over the bars and you'll be putting a lot of light onto your arms and may ruin your night vision.


Yes and if you ride in a group no one will want to ride alongside you.


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

yetibetty said:


> Yes and if you ride in a group no one will want to ride alongside you.


It could be heavily frosted on the sides. This would would be useful as a safety feature on the road (more to be seen than to actually light the sides).


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Very impressive Troutie!

With that much light coming out the front and bottom I dont think you will be easily missed by traffic on the road . Interesting concept from a work light perspective though.....clear top bottom and sides would really let a lot of light out to illuminate a work site.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> Very impressive Troutie!
> 
> With that much light coming out the front and bottom I dont think you will be easily missed by traffic on the road . Interesting concept from a work light perspective though.....clear top bottom and sides would really let a lot of light out to illuminate a work site.


Been thinking about the sides as sergio suggested and it would certainly let some more lumens out to the side be good for twisty singletrack might just need to sheild it from the top so no glare goes in to the riders eyes .

I bit more complex construction for the clear lexan to weld on some side pieces


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Only one way to find out!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

This is looking really interesting mate...:thumbsup: 
Maybe an easy way to solve the problem of having to 'weld' the flat acryllic would be to put some 'reamed' holes in the underside and use some perspex 'discs' glued or pressed into them. 
This kind of thing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6mm-DIAMETER-...1e57c2a4a6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2238wt_859

Can see real benefits of having some light out of the bottom of the housing..

Steve


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

deesta said:


> ... the problem of having to 'weld' the flat acryllic ...


Acrylic pipe cut into a quarter section would work well.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I have just done a beam shot of the new lumen Liberator and it seems to be better than the Quad triple lower down the thread .maybe it needs a couple of wider optics in the quad triple


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> I have just done a beam shot of the new lumen Liberator and it seems to be better than the Quad triple lower down the thread


Troutie, could you redo that beamshot at night please.

oh wait....


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> 'the Liberator'


Best named light ever! Not to mention an amazing looking beamshot


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ocean breathes salty said:


> Best named light ever! Not to mention an amazing looking beamshot


The liberator light should really have a twiddle optic out the bottom.
I think troutie has some lying around too... :ihih:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

You could also machine a 'L' section out of a square piece. That would save welding 2 bits together..:thumbsup: 
It would give you a 90 degree clear section that would let as much light out as possible.

Could use something like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10mm-Clear-Acrylic-SQUARE-Plastic-Plexiglas-Bar-Rod-1m_W0QQitemZ290279611695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item4396035d2f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

I think the price is wrong though....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Now I have picked myself up off the floor with aching ribs laughing at you lot 
nice one Znomit :lol:

A twiddle on each end and you would not need a helmet light to see round switchbacks


Steve 
Lexan / acrylic it is really easy to bend with heat for the right angle it is just the ends would need welding on or glueing .
and part of my job entails welding plastic flooring so I have a temperature controled 
welder for plastic so might give it a try 

machining would work too but then it would need polishing


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

The only problem I can see with bending is that you'd need to allow for the bend radius on the mating part which could cause a problem or 2. Would be good to see how it comes out though:thumbsup: 
If machined well, there shouldn't be any need for polishing especially on the cutting edge side. The bottom may give a nice frosted finish too....If I get 5 mins I'll have a quick go


----------



## Calina (Apr 8, 2008)

Wouldn't a slanted front window do the same job as the angled one? Wouldn't that be easier? Only the sides would need to be bent.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

deesta said:


> The only problem I can see with bending is that you'd need to allow for the bend radius on the mating part which could cause a problem or 2. Would be good to see how it comes out though:thumbsup:
> If machined well, there shouldn't be any need for polishing especially on the cutting edge side. The bottom may give a nice frosted finish too....If I get 5 mins I'll have a quick go


Yes you are correct machined is better than bent I had a go with some round acrylic so had to machine it square first then machine it to fit the Liberator mk2 
and was quite pleased with the result .

Then on to CDs post about thin fins Now i cant get the quality of fin that notaknob has come up with but have gone with thin at the top and fat at the bottom as this light is primarily going to have XPGs in in will need good heatsinking properties

I seem to be having a prototype problem that is keeping hold of them long enough to do some testing with them , the mk1 is on its way to USA and the mk2 is now sold to a guy in the UK .

So to use Cds findings ( thanks for your hard work Cd) I thought it was time to put some effort in and get the cooling sorted and lose some weight to boot 
As the maniac who wants this light needs it for his helmet to ride his off road unicycle at night so weight is important .

I have gone with round bottomed fins as I think they are the best way to transfer the heat as in my mind I see the heat radiating in to the fin from all angles .( I hope it works )
a bit like pouring liquid in to a funnel

The weight you see here is every thing leds - driver - switch - optics - just needs a wire and some solder.


----------



## cdcdcd (Jun 30, 2009)

> I have gone with round bottomed fins as I think they are the best way to transfer the heat as in my mind I see the heat radiating in to the fin from all angles .( I hope it works )
> a bit like pouring liquid in to a funnel


Thermally speaking, I believe there will be no measurable difference between round bottoms and square bottoms. If anything the square bottom should perform a tiny bit better because the surface area is slightly greater. At the low temperatures that our housings operate at, convection (rather than radiation) is the dominant heat tranfer mechanism, and more fin surface area is better. I guess square bottoms would save a few milligrams of weight. That said, the difference will be negligible,and rounded fin bottoms look nice.

A pleasantly rounded Finn bottom. Troutie might be onto something here.











> The weight you see here is every thing leds - driver - switch - optics - just needs a wire and some solder.


I'm very impressed. Also, I'd be interested to see some pics of the disassembled housing components. Your approach of a removable bottom, rather than rear end cover, is interesting.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:








Well I have to hand it to CD those are the greatest looking Finns bottoms .

Well I have finally got some of the new Liberator housings made and an add will be going in the classifieds soon . so just in time for the XPGs release

here are some pics before they go to be anodised .


























The inside cavity has been enlarged to take a variety of different drivers Maxflex/Bflex/Nflex and give room for rear red leds as an option for a head/tail light combined.


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

to the finn

Nice work troutie, you should have some new stickers too now


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Just some more pics to show it on the bike . and the mount also.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks fantastic Troutie! What spec Ali do you use? Do you polish it after you machine it? Mine never looks like that! Saying that, I still havent managed to get any kero to try.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

piesoup said:


> That looks fantastic Troutie! What spec Ali do you use? Do you polish it after you machine it? Mine never looks like that! Saying that, I still havent managed to get any kero to try.


Cheers Piesoup but the machining is nothing to do with me I have found a nice cnc shop very local to me and the owner is doing them for me .
I dont know the alloy as it was recomended by the cnc guy.
as good for anodising


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Now that does look nice.

Can't wait to see what it throws out with 6 xpg's in there. 

I think my card is gonna get a hammering next month. 

I wonder what sort of battery and charger would be suitable for it.


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Huxley,
A nicely built 14.8V 2.6Ah or 5.2Ah Li-ion battery. And i'm in the UK


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Can i take that as an offer? 

Im presuming you would also know of a charger to charge a nice 5.2ah pack.

Hypothetically speaking, how much would such parts cost, using good cells of course.


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

You have mail huxley


----------



## Snowdawg (Nov 5, 2007)

Design looks real familiar but different. Q5's are so old fashion now. I got to build a new light.


----------



## Snowdawg (Nov 5, 2007)

For anyone interested here is the link to my post.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=373055


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: Cool Snowdawg Good Idea you had back then royalties cheque is in the post


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Cheers Piesoup but the machining is nothing to do with me I have found a nice cnc shop very local to me and the owner is doing them for me .
> I dont know the alloy as it was recomended by the cnc guy.
> as good for anodising


Wish my local CNC shop was that friendly. Slowly setting up my ano tank, gotto find a cheap power supply.... Look what this site is doing to me!
Love it!


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

smudgemtbuk said:


> You have mail huxley


Cheers smudge, i will be in contact at the appropriate moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*MMMMMMmm Colours*

Just been and collected these from my friendly Anodiser

Now the XPGs are wanted to fill the void in the front


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Loving them all, hmm what colour i wonder im rather liking the lighter black colour.

Are these ha at all?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Huxley555 said:


> Loving them all, hmm what colour i wonder im rather liking the lighter black colour.
> 
> Are these ha at all?


whats ha at all


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hard anodized, Type III


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

HA is only available in a darkish natural ano tint (grey) and black. All the lovely colours are type II.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers Scar and brum 
I feel a bit stupid now 
it is so obvious


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure why I check this thread more.... to see Trouties creation or see that magnificent Finn's bottom...and all her other bits as well:thumbsup: 

What sort of lumen output when filled with XPG's?


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Looking good there Troutie. Especially like the gold one !!

That Fin bottom is also a work of art


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

What batteries are neededand what are the burn times?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been sleeping and missed these, nice work Troutie, the colours look great.

I noticed earlier you mentioned the inside cavity has been enlarged a little to take different drivers, will a Hipflex squeeze in or is it just too big?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Just been and collected these from my friendly Anodiser
> 
> Now the XPGs are wanted to fill the void in the front


Nice. I recall seeing in the Singletrackworld forum that you might have some in blingy red too!

Does the light coming down cause any problems with using this as a head mounted light?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

notaknob said:


> Nice. I recall seeing in the Singletrackworld forum that you might have some in blingy red too!
> 
> Does the light coming down cause any problems with using this as a head mounted light?


That is a good question Bruce and one I have not tested yet but will give it a try this weekend with the xpe proto .
though the second prototype went to a gut who uses it on his unicycle helmet lighted and he has not reported any issues

I am also getting some 4 led housings made up to match with out the cutaway for on the lid and taking a Bflex or maxflex

Red is a possibility as are other colours but I dont know if there will be any extra cost involved will need to ask at the anodisers I may need to drop the least popular colour which seems to be silver

on a bling note they are getting a .trout logo on too


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

That's Awesome troutie.. do you have a cost one these? how far away do you think a cutter XPG kit will be?


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

John,

15V 2.6Ah is approx 2 1/2hrs 
15V 5.2Ah approx 5 hrs

Saw the troutlight this afternoon and it really is an impressive light and by listening to MrT its going to a winter hit for alot of riders this year.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Pack Up Your Troubles in Your Old Kit-Bag*



Joshp82 said:


> That's Awesome troutie.. do you have a cost one these? how far away do you think a cutter XPG kit will be?


Sadly too late for NM's lame-ass 12 hour downhill race:









I'm trying to see if I can get by with a measly 1000 lumens using 4xR2s (bar) & 2xQ5s (helmet) or if I should upgrade helmet to a current troutlight with 6xXPEs.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshp82 said:


> That's Awesome troutie.. do you have a cost one these? how far away do you think a cutter XPG kit will be?


Cheers joshp82

Yes price is now up in an add in the classifieds Lumen Liberator add

I am sure Mark will do an update to include the XPGs in his troutie kit too


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome. i am happy with the light i made but i want more and your light looks to be one of the best finished apart from the retail available ones. but yours still looks better than some of them. im just tossing up between your light and Ay-ups.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Loking very good, nice to see all the prices up, please put me down for a grey one when the xpg's are out.

I should be hunting for one on the 12th next month when things start to get really dark. :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Liberators Ikkle bro has been born now*

First pics of the new born little bro to the liberator 
Gonna be 4 XPGs / Bflex driven no liberator feature just yet but that is possible later .


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the strap slot integrated into the lower fins :thumbsup: 

JZ


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Ta Jim 
I have got to thank a guy called Paul 
who took my design and made it in to a ace housing 

more pics later when I put some leds in it but the waiting for the XPGs is a barsteward


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

Trout these are looking spectacular!


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

troutie-mtb said:


> First pics of the new born little bro to the liberator
> Gonna be 4 XPGs / Bflex driven no liberator feature just yet but that is possible later .


Awesome housing design. I saw you post a pic of an early version of the 4x housing and have been waiting for a follow up. 
When will they be available? Any price yet? How about weight?


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice work Troutie. It looks like a good size for a helmet mount and thats what I need.
A few questions about the new housing.
How many lumens with 4XPG's?
Can I run it with a 4000mah 18.5 volt battery?
What optics to give more throw then flood as I have a flood on the bars now?
Estimate on total weight?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers Stevel I was pretty blown away when I saw it

JM & Oz 
thanks too

housing only that is 77 gms not 11 










with bits but no lexan face plate










and a look inside










power if you go to the full 1000 ma would be a on paper 1380 lmns

designed for a b flex so the 18 volt should be ok it Has been upped to 25 volts input for the bflex 
the carclo narrow lens front will be a good spotty beam but as yet is untried with the larger xpg die size but will be a beam shot as soon as some drop on the doormat.

Price is up on the clasifieds with the liberator add here 

no kits or built up ones just yet as too busy with the liberator

there are 8 available end of this week un anodised will try and get them anodised next week if I can


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Crikey haven't you been busy.

With a 14.8v 5.2ah pack what would the run times be with your liberator, just wondering if i would need a second pack for those night events.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Liberator's little brother*

I've got a question regarding the housing. I use the pulseloc connectors from Alden/Amphenol on my DIY lights. They require a .5 inch thru hole and clearance on the inside for .63 inch diameter.

The one I've linked is a panel mount recepticle and I really like it. Can you tell me the max exit hole size and how deep the internal cavity is?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

jmitchell13 said:


> I've got a question regarding the housing. I use the pulseloc connectors from Alden/Amphenol on my DIY lights. They require a .5 inch thru hole and clearance on the inside for .63 inch diameter.
> 
> The one I've linked is a panel mount recepticle and I really like it. Can you tell me the max exit hole size and how deep the internal cavity is?


I will check up and post a pic with sizes on later 
Connector looks nice wonder if it is available over here in the UK .


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I really need to quit being so lazy and post a photo of the helmet mount I made for my troutlight. Basically I got a piece of aluminum plate about twice as thick as a beer can and bent a slight curve int it. It bolts to the bottom lid with a small M3 bolt I taped into the lid. The plate is only slightly larger than the trout lite it self and I affix to my helmet with 2 strips of 3M dual lock velcro with command adhesive on it. It works marvelously. It causes the light to break away during a crash, yet stay firmly attached with no wiggling while riding. It also means that taking the light on and off is snap and only two little pieces of Velcro have to reside on my helmet when the light it not needed.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah those connectors are nice


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Looks kind of similar.....*

to the Liberator, only round. Has the "glass bottom boat" feature and a visor. Fins reminded me of the Liberator.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=242459


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh to have solidworks


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Haven't tried SolidWorks yet. I use Unigraphics.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

scar said:


> to the Liberator, only round. Has the "glass bottom boat" feature and a visor. Fins reminded me of the Liberator.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=242459


scar, is that your design? I like it. I've been trying to find a housing designed around a triple XPE with 20mm optics, built as small and compact as possible for a helmet. I'll keep an eye out for the helmet mount version.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

nope, not mine, too big!


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Im really itching to see what this light is truly capable of, it's mad enough with just the xpe's in there!! 

I was a bit gutted as i have no battery to test it on then i realised i have some wired dc plugs and a 14.4v drill battery i can hook it up to for beamshots.

Anyone know what camera settings are used, i've tried looking but to no avail.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Huxley555 said:


> Anyone know what camera settings are used, i've tried looking but to no avail.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5803781&postcount=25


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*latest blingy pics*

Just a pic of the bling factor to while away the days whilst the leds are born


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

ocean breathes salty said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5803781&postcount=25


Hats off to you, i shall fiddle with the camera tomorrow to see if i can adjust the settings to that degree.

Looking very nice troutie, i like how the fish is left on show rather than being anodized over. :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Edited because the part no is in a post further down 

Cheers Zen but I am in the UK not OZ but still cant find them yet


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

double post


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

> troutie-mtb
> Hey Zen
> you dont happen to have a parts no for those connectors one for the cable and one for the panal mount


Let me look up the part numbers and post them up, I think I get them from digikey so you should be able to get them down there. Otherwise I will talk to my regional rep and see if they have a distributor for OZ.

Will probably later tonight before I can though


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry about that, I knew that

From digikey UK

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?lang=en&site=UK&keywords=SC1206-ND&x=21&y=15

US Digikey part numbers

SC1203-ND CONN SOCKET CABLE END MICRO 2PIN For plugging into panel mount from battery Male

SC1210-ND CONN PIN CABLE-CABLE MICRO 2PIN for Battery charger dongle Female

SC1206-ND CONN PIN PANEL MOUNT MICRO 2PIN panel mount Female


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Zen 

I have trawled digi key for an hour and ended up confused.

will now go back and have a look :thumbsup:


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

No problem, I got the original idea from this post so no problem to pass it along

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3970144&postcount=14

You wouldn't want to share where you got that cable gland you use from would you. I realy could use it for some micro lights I am working on and it has been unobtanium for me so far


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Chris,
Looking mighty fine there! Loving the logo too....:thumbsup: 

How long til you get your XPG's? Can't wait to see the beam shots..

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

zen bicycle said:


> No problem, I got the original idea from this post so no problem to pass it along
> 
> You wouldn't want to share where you got that cable gland you use from would you. I realy could use it for some micro lights I am working on and it has been unobtanium for me so far


 which cable gland


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

The one on the left


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

Zen how about this one?

https://uk.farnell.com/pro-power/12461/grommet-sleeved-7-6mm/dp/4326325










No strain relief, but if you use a bit of glue/silicone on the cable there shouldnt be any probs. Ive used it on a battery pack for the last two years an theres no sign of water ingress :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Aahh yes the solid gold one 
nice little sleeved grommet and I want some but not 5000 for £400 
that is a sample they wont split packs and do smaller quantitys when I asked but do have a subsiduary co that does smaller ammounts at a higher single item cost .but they dont seem to want to answer my request for a quote for 200 .they did phone me and promise a quote but it never arrived and I cannot find their details again

linky here  part no 40016

Now if maybee a few of us wanted to split a pack I would be happy to do the honours


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

What about something like this.

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/displayProduct.jsp?sku=CBBR5841&CMP=e-2072-00001000

Or this?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=1792&C=Froogle&U=1792&T=Module

Just throwing in a couple of options.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers Hux but they are too massive .


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Been busy today built up a LL with the last of my XPEs and took lots of pics to do a how to build it thingy some time soon .

also went walkabout with the hound so used the oportunity to get some sample beam shots so I will be able to compare the old leds to the new
ones
I will try a few combinations to see which you all prefer but it will take a few days

first up is the side on shot requested by someone on another forum .
I am as far away from the camera as I could get in 9 seconds with a dog trying to trip me up










a similar shot from behind










now a shot normal on high with 6 narrow optics










and a shot with 4 narrow and 2 eliptical










when I take pouch out tomorrow i will do
2 narrow 2 med and 2 eliptical .which is my preference for on the bars

Remember these are not the XPG leds

Oh and the tree at the back is well over 100 metres away will measure tomorrow


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

jmitchell13 said:


> I've got a question regarding the housing. I use the pulseloc connectors from Alden/Amphenol on my DIY lights. They require a .5 inch thru hole and clearance on the inside for .63 inch diameter.
> 
> The one I've linked is a panel mount recepticle and I really like it. Can you tell me the max exit hole size and how deep the internal cavity is?


Troutie, did you have a chance to measure the internal pocket depth on little bro?

I imagine the connectors are available worldwide, I got them directly from Alden/Amphenol as "samples". I've found then in Mouser's catalog, but they're quite expensive.
:eekster:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

jmitchell13 said:


> Troutie, did you have a chance to measure the internal pocket depth on little bro?
> 
> I imagine the connectors are available worldwide, I got them directly from Alden/Amphenol as "samples". I've found then in Mouser's catalog, but they're quite expensive.
> :eekster:


They are at the anodizers I get them back tomorrow will do then .


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

Fantastic lights troutie.
Very nice work there! :thumbsup: 

I read some years ago a book written by Phil Irving, an Australian engineer well known in the race car game (Tuning For Speed) that whatever colour attracts the most heat (black) also dissipates it best. 

Do you know if this is correct or not? I've been wondering if the colour made any difference with the housing heat.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ireland57 said:


> Fantastic lights troutie.
> Very nice work there! :thumbsup:
> 
> I read some years ago a book written by Phil Irving, an Australian engineer well known in the race car game (Tuning For Speed) that whatever colour attracts the most heat (black) also dissipates it best.
> ...


There have been a couple of threads on that subject with some good info coming out 
yes it is correct but only make a big difference in a passive situation not forced air like a bike light.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Slightly OT....I wish my lawn looked that green


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

OK.

Yeah, nice lawn.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Having seen his courtyard, and driveway, I'm tipping that's not his lawn 

Heck, maybe it is, I reckon mine would look that good with the sun shining on it 24hrs a day


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tender Grass*



ozlongboarder said:


> Slightly OT....I wish my lawn looked that green


As someone living in the Southwest, I thought "WTF is that green stuff?" Then I thought, "WTF is the rock and brown dirt?"

Course, we also have humidity in the 20s a lot.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

notaknob said:


> As someone living in the Southwest, I thought "WTF is that green stuff?" Then I thought, "WTF is the rock and brown dirt?"
> 
> Course, we also have humidity in the 20s a lot.


Wow man!! Is that where you live??! NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> Slightly OT....I wish my lawn looked that green


Green lawns are not a problem over here , would be nice to have some dusty trails some times though .

Nope not my lawn Paddy the dogs wabbit chasing field 
here he is when not wabbit hunting


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

For you high output fiends. 

http://www.newark.com/ledengin/lzc-...ays/dp/15R7415?Ntt=15R7415&CMP=EMC-NPIEDE0921


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Not very efficient, the liberator will push out more than that with the xpg and takes less than half the wattage.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Huxley555 said:


> Not very efficient, the liberator will push out more than that with the xpg and takes less than half the wattage.


It's expensive and very inefficient. I just thought it was funny how these arrays are getting to be.

But comparing a comparing a finished light to an element is apples-oranges.

Since I'm not doing scuba or cave photography, I'm content with less than 1000 lumens for riding a bike. Anything more is a waste of resources IMO.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Depends, you could have 1000 lumens in a tight area or 2000 spread over a wide area, i hate doughnuts or white spots hence why i asked troutie to do whatever he feels is best for me, i get the impression he likes the same spread i do going from past beam shots.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

troutie-mtb said:


> They are at the anodizers I get them back tomorrow will do then .


Troutie, Sorry to pester you about this but did you have a chance to measure the internal pocket depth on little bro?

Any plans to make a liberator version of little bro?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

jmitchell13 said:


> Troutie, Sorry to pester you about this but did you have a chance to measure the internal pocket depth on little bro?
> 
> Any plans to make a liberator version of little bro?


Sorry Jmitchel13 I totally forgot the pocket depth is 13 mm on both LL and Baby LL

and here is a beam shot with out battery with it painted inside with the glow paint

( and Ta to Ktronik for the idea way back in time closely followed by Znomit who I got the idea off and blatantly copied )

pic shot in my downstairs toilet / closit / cludgy /crapper depending on location


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Well it has been another long road to getting the new leds
Might be good if they didnot say anything and just released the things .

Just done the first 3 Liberators and mailed them out .


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Very, very nice mate....:thumbsup:


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Man those are sexy!! Excellent pics for a Troutlight brochure too!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Very impressive Troutie. Whats the lumens on one of those?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> Very impressive Troutie. Whats the lumens on one of those?


Thanks OZ

well going off JTs findings on CPF for the XPG R5 then at 1000 ma lumens is 2106 .

or at 700 ma 1590 lmns


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Thanks OZ
> 
> well going off JTs findings on CPF for the XPG R5 then at 1000 ma lumens is 2106 .
> 
> or at 700 ma 1590 lmns


That's impressive Troutie.

If only it didn't cost so much once converted to Aust dollars...
Do you do a complete kit with Battery and all switches? i can put it together just the battery does my head in everytime


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Thanks OZ
> 
> well going off JTs findings on CPF for the XPG R5 then at 1000 ma lumens is 2106 .
> 
> or at 700 ma 1590 lmns


I could live with those numbers! :thumbsup:

Have you got anything in the works for a helmet mount? I really want a kick arse helmet light with more throw than spread.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Well thanks to chris im now the proud owner of one of the first of three liberators, the light is fantastic i chose 4 narrow 2 medium using xpe optics, makes for a nice wall of light with punch.

All done using the typical settings.

First a 2 mode mte p7









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16

Control









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16

Low mode









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16

Obscene mode









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16

Glowing









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16

More pics









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16









Shot with DMC-FZ8 at 2009-10-16


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> I could live with those numbers! :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you got anything in the works for a helmet mount? I really want a kick arse helmet light with more throw than spread.


Sure have its been a little over shadowed by its big bro .

4 XPG/E with 4 narrow optics










and the obligatory comparison beam shot

https://w199.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=https://w199.photobucket.com/albums/aa46/amticoman/BABY TROUT/d770fc03.pbw

[


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmmm I like Troutie! :thumbsup: 

Whats the lumen count on the 4 xpg?


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

price for the Liberators kit?
voltage needed to run the lights?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hmmmm I like Troutie! :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats the lumen count on the 4 xpg?


If you run it at 1000ma then it is 1404 lumens 
or at 700 ma then 1060 lumens .

Biketuna Mail or pm me as they dont like prices going up on here .

depending which driver goes in it 
then from 7.2 v to 25 volts


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Trout...under the Little Bro. helmet light.....is that the kind of "velcro" strap with the hooks and loops mixed on one side of the strap? If so, where did you source, does it have a trade name? Been looking all over for that kind. Thanks.

This new family of lights is a masterpiece! 

JZ


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

JimZinVT said:


> Hey Trout...under the Little Bro. helmet light.....is that the kind of "velcro" strap with the hooks and loops mixed on one side of the strap? If so, where did you source, does it have a trade name? Been looking all over for that kind. Thanks.
> 
> This new family of lights is a masterpiece!
> 
> JZ


Here they are dont know if they ship out of europe though I guess they should do.

https://www.hookandloop.co.uk/acatalog/straps.html


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow I just got this in a mail from Louis the crazy kite surfer

https://yakers.co.nz/









PICTURE: ROSS GIBLIN COPYRIGHT DOMINION POST


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

I reckon a glass or two of wine tonight to toast the guy wouldn't go a miss troutie :thumbsup: 
Also proves you're light is pretty durable as well


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can i use These to power a LL 6XPG?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Sorry Jmitchel13 I totally forgot the pocket depth is 13 mm on both LL and Baby LL
> 
> and here is a beam shot with out battery with it painted inside with the glow paint
> 
> ...


Hi troutie,
Where can i get some glow paint from?
will any of these do the job? https://www.theglowcompany.co.uk/acatalog/GLOW-PAINTS.html

Thanks..


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshp82 said:


> Can i use These to power a LL 6XPG?


Hi josh Yes those should do nicely

Golddigger I got mine from here http://www.glowpaints.co.uk/paint-green-2.htm

but I Guess it is similar to the stuff in your link 
They do have an extra thick option which is supposed to have more of the glow stuff in


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Golddigger I got mine from here http://www.glowpaints.co.uk/paint-green-2.htm
> 
> but I Guess it is similar to the stuff in your link
> They do have an extra thick option which is supposed to have more of the glow stuff in


Glowinc for those tuning in from the US(they ship the powder and water based paints internationally too).


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the cosmic ceiling idea, http://www.glowpaints.co.uk/cosmic-ceilings-DIY.htm
pretty nice


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the links for glow paint


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hows the housings coming along Troutie?
I cant wait to get them


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshp82 said:


> Hows the housings coming along Troutie?
> I cant wait to get them


Me Too they are at the anodizers I am expecting some back this week then they go back to the shop to be engraved but if you are not fussed about the logo then I will get them straight in the mail when I get them .


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

um um um um i'll wait for the logo. it looks naked without it


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread.
I'm starting to put my lights together and it looks as tho the LEDS and optics are to big...
its as tho the Alloy the LED is mounted on is to thick or the housing hasn't been make deep enough. Do you have any suggestions?
Ill get some pics soon.
Thanks


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshp82 said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread.
> I'm starting to put my lights together and it looks as tho the LEDS and optics are to big...
> its as tho the Alloy the LED is mounted on is to thick or the housing hasn't been make deep enough. Do you have any suggestions?
> Ill get some pics soon.
> Thanks


You did get the leds on the square boards didnt you cos the round ones are twice as thick


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

hhhm nope. bugger. looks like it will be a long night of sanding the boards down


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Joshp82 said:


> hhhm nope. bugger. looks like it will be a long night of sanding the boards down


Oh no would it not be easier to see if cutters will do you a swop .
not going to be easy to sand them down and holding them without damaging the domes


----------



## Joshp82 (Apr 1, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> Oh no would it not be easier to see if cutters will do you a swop .
> not going to be easy to sand them down and holding them without damaging the domes


Im waiting to hear back from cutter. I hope they will do a swap for me


----------

